# Uber Memes



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

I have a love for photoshop and I would always get the Uber ads popping up on Facebook so I decided to do something about it. Enjoy and feel free to add your own.


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

Love it! I wish I was good at photoshop and would do this too. You need more about the entitled PAX knowingly stiffing on tips? 

Something along the lines of "$4 ride and you still think there is a tip included? You cheap ass rider know we rate you too?"

"Can't be at curb within a minute, can't put in destination and wants free water and gum? Meet your UberX rider."


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

AintWorthIt said:


> I have a love for photoshop and I would always get the Uber ads popping up on Facebook so I decided to do something about it. Enjoy and feel free to add your own.


Time well spent!


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

Lol thanks!


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

AintWorthIt said:


> Lol thanks!


Going viral! 
*#Ubered
*


----------



## JLA (Mar 26, 2015)

I wish I had an lcd display in the back of the seats. I would so put these up for the pax in the name of comedy. Most would get a kick out of it. Of coarse I'd be terminated by a weeks end but it would so be worth it.


----------



## JLA (Mar 26, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> Going viral!
> *#Ubered
> *
> View attachment 10552


Twitters great. Use these to follow the Uber scam advertising. They're clever and they're funny. People love that.


----------



## UberComic (Apr 17, 2014)

Here is a Sidecar one I made a few weeks ago.


----------



## UberComic (Apr 17, 2014)

Had to dig to find this one I made last year.


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

Amazing!


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

I saw an Uber Ad meme with a senior citizen with a quote bubble "Is that ****er gonna puke?"
I need it for #UberSENIOR

*#UberSENIOR | Uber partners with senior citizen group in hunt for new drivers*


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

Here you go chi1cabby


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

This is sometimes used while they **** you in the A$$


----------



## toi (Sep 8, 2014)




----------



## My Cabby (Dec 2, 2014)

How bout one from the passenger? "Oh, I'm just like UBER-we love exploiting these dumb ass drivers while they drive their cars into the ground!"


----------



## dandy driver (Jan 28, 2015)

My Cabby said:


> How bout one from the passenger? "Oh, I'm just like UBER-we love exploiting these dumb ass drivers while they drive their cars into the ground!"


Let's Start Uber Titanic : The company that Never has to Refund
X customers. Are we down with it !


----------



## JLA (Mar 26, 2015)

AintWorthIt said:


> View attachment 10680


Ha. I think you really should consider work in advertising. Yeah, you're being snarky but the message is creative and good. Makes no difference whether your selling a product with lies or in this case just trying to wake people up with some facts.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

dandy driver said:


> Let's Start Uber Titanic : The company that Never has to Refund
> X customers. Are we down with it !


Say what?
It's not a problem for X customers to get a refund. And it's usually on X Drivers' dime.


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

JLA said:


> Ha. I think you really should consider work in advertising. Yeah, you're being snarky but the message is creative and good. Makes no difference whether your selling a product with lies or in this case just trying to wake people up with some facts.


Well thanks, I actually work in graphic design and marketing  Keep throwing ideas my way, I'll see what I can come up with.


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

AintWorthIt said:


> View attachment 10980


lmfao


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## just drive (Oct 29, 2014)

Maybe a driver saying " who likes math anyways, Yolo "
The perfect match


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)




----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)




----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)




----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)




----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)




----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)




----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)




----------



## UberComic (Apr 17, 2014)




----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)




----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## hrcabbie (Aug 26, 2015)

That shit is hilarious!


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

Damn, that has Uberman written all over it. Hilarious


----------



## japman (Aug 3, 2015)

Great Memes! keep it coming!!!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

AintWorthIt said:


> View attachment 10980


POST # 26/AintWorthIt: B O O Y A H !
Please be sure
to add this to an Appropriately Abusive
Tweet aimed at Kakanicky but sent to
Stephen Colbert, on his Late Show, with
EddieMunsterHairline as Guest!

Bison Admires.
Bison Inspires!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

AintWorthIt said:


> I have a love for photoshop and I would always get the Uber ads popping up on Facebook so I decided to do something about it. Enjoy and feel free to add your own.
> View attachment 10508
> 
> 
> ...


POST # 1/AintWorthIt: O U T R A G E -
OUS #[F]Uberized
Entertainment! Who knew ? NOW we do!

BTW: Apparently YOU haven't been
keeping Your Talents much of a Secret.
Quick calculations resulted in a Prompt
Reranking from 30th to 15th with an
Impressive 154.088%!

https://uberpeople.net/posts/338664

Bison Scouts.
Bison Shouts!


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> Please be sure
> to add this to an Appropriately Abusive
> Tweet aimed at Kakanicky but sent to
> Stephen Colbert, on his Late Show, with
> EddieMunsterHairline as Guest!


This is the original tweet of this thread:









I've embedded it in a tweet to Colbert & the Late Show. *Please Retweet!*


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

I don't do photoshop but here's my tag line

I'm an uber driver and I don't wear underwear


----------



## UberComic (Apr 17, 2014)

Found some more that I made awhile back.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)




----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> This is the original tweet of this thread:
> View attachment 13041
> 
> 
> ...


POST # 45/chi1cabby: When I get the
Twitter Account
"up", that'll be 1st Order of Business!

If "Un Buey" can,
Bison can, too.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

By UberReallySucks


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

Well thanks guys, if this is my way of getting back at ole Travis for the rate cuts and lies so be it. I did notice a few typos on 2 of them, that's my fault, I'm sometimes doing these as quickly as possible. 
Kind of funny I no longer see those uber Facebook ads anymore


----------



## UberComic (Apr 17, 2014)




----------



## The_One (Sep 9, 2015)

QUOTE="AintWorthIt, post: 383866, member: 2816"]I have a love for photoshop and I would always get the Uber ads popping up on Facebook so I decided to do something about it. Enjoy and feel free to add your own.
View attachment 10508


View attachment 10510

View attachment 10509


View attachment 10512


View attachment 10511

View attachment 10513


View attachment 10514


View attachment 10515


View attachment 10517


View attachment 10516
[/QUOTE]

Best post ever, Lol


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)




----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)




----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)




----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)




----------



## UberComic (Apr 17, 2014)

AintWorthIt said:


> View attachment 14130


Did you make that?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)




----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)




----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Here's looking at you UberDude2!


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

$9.73 hour is amazing


----------



## cb80907 (Aug 3, 2015)

Since I'm pretty horrible with Photoshop, I cheated and used imgFlip. Here's the first few.


----------



## cb80907 (Aug 3, 2015)

Here's more...


----------



## cb80907 (Aug 3, 2015)

And a few more...


----------



## BlackWidow911 (May 29, 2015)




----------



## cb80907 (Aug 3, 2015)

BlackWidow911 said:


>


Just a few of the things that go through my head when I'm putting up with these people. And here I've worked in high stress positions before, too...


----------



## Einstein (Oct 10, 2015)

cb80907 said:


> View attachment 15909


Great meme. My favorite.


----------



## BlackWidow911 (May 29, 2015)




----------



## The_One (Sep 9, 2015)

BlackWidow911 said:


> View attachment 16029


Not really.


----------



## BlackWidow911 (May 29, 2015)




----------



## BlackWidow911 (May 29, 2015)




----------



## BlackWidow911 (May 29, 2015)




----------



## BlackWidow911 (May 29, 2015)




----------



## BlackWidow911 (May 29, 2015)




----------



## cb80907 (Aug 3, 2015)

BlackWidow911 said:


> View attachment 16044


This. Every. Single. Time.


----------



## cb80907 (Aug 3, 2015)

Both of these. Every single freaking night.


----------



## cb80907 (Aug 3, 2015)

A few more for your viewing pleasure.


----------



## BlackWidow911 (May 29, 2015)

cb80907 said:


> Both of these. Every single freaking night.
> 
> View attachment 16111
> 
> ...


#DEAD lmbo


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## Uber. (Nov 10, 2015)

AintWorthIt said:


> View attachment 12741


LOL We have one of these in a State College. Freaking pax keep telling me "omg best ride ever" FU pax


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

Best thread ever! Keep the memes coming!


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

AintWorthIt please come up with a meme for "Flexibility" that everyone at Uber is touting now. 
Flexibility in driving for Uber is the only valid argument that they have at this juncture.


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> AintWorthIt please come up with a meme for "Flexibility" that everyone at Uber is touting now.
> Flexibility in driving for Uber is the only valid argument that they have at this juncture.


Flexibility: Make sure you lube up and stretch before you flex into the uber position!


----------



## just drive (Oct 29, 2014)

You are free to choose the time and size of the ding dong we'll make you sit on .


----------



## xhydraspherex (Aug 21, 2015)




----------



## afrojoe824 (Oct 21, 2015)

xhydraspherex said:


> View attachment 19283


hahaha I once got a request that was 91 mins away. Idk if it was due to traffic or people just don't want to pick them up. Pick up location was in the middle of the Santa Monica mountains. I'm sure it's people hiking and then realize they're fat and out of shape and don't want to drive back to their car.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

xhydraspherex said:


> View attachment 19283


POST # 87/xhydraspherex: M A J O R
C H O R T L E! 
N A I L E D...............................IT!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

cb80907 said:


> View attachment 15893
> View attachment 15895
> View attachment 15898
> View attachment 15900
> ...


POST # 64/cb80907: "WICKED GOOD"!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

cb80907 said:


> A few more for your viewing pleasure.
> 
> View attachment 16119
> 
> ...


POST #:79/cb80907: Great Multi-pane
Comedy
for the Tired Road Warriors! Boffo!


----------



## Turbo (Sep 20, 2015)




----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

A Terriffic Idea would be to leave an
Honorific Meme "in-Thread" as a
courtesy...AND...for the Consideration
of the Drivership...who would be
Speculating on the Hilarity, with frantic
calls to Las Vegas for "the line", and
Equally Frenzied Efforts to Add Humor
to a Roasting of the "Chortler-in-Chief"!

Oh, dear....I'm asking for it now.

Bison Admires.
Bison Inspires!


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

I need to work on some new ones !


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## JLA (Mar 26, 2015)

AintWorthIt said:


> I need to work on some new ones !


Don't forget their new felons policy.
https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber-hiring-felons-to-drive.54565/#post-737644


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

Wow, that could be a really good one, I'll get on it!


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)




----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)




----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)




----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)




----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

AintWorthIt said:


> View attachment 23683


What the... I thought this was a joke until I checked the rates on uber Detroit website.


----------



## gregthedriver (Dec 28, 2014)




----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

My Cabby said:


> "Flexibility" is immaterial if it creates, or is responsible for illegal acts or to be used as a word to sway exploited drivers and staff into thinking no damage is caused that is "Not-Flexible" IMHO.


This is thread on Uber memes. Memes that can be used to ridicule Uber on social media and counter it's PR. Thus my request to AintWorthIt to make a meme on Uber's "Flexibility" argument. This isn't about legal or moral arguments against Uber's use of "Flexibility" as the reason why Drivers are ICs.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Uber "Flexibility", courtesy of another notable member:


----------



## JLA (Mar 26, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> View attachment 23764


Ha. Well done. Comedy is such a great way to get a very serious point across. It really cuts through the BS.

I thought your last Meme was brilliant. Uber is the worst side of Capitalism there is yet you have all these so called called progressives praising it while Uber lies through their teeth about how much drivers get paid. Then there's their Faux PR about their concerns about the environment social inequalities.


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

And that's not fiction either!
See this post:
*UberX Driver with Court-Mandated Breathalyzer*


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

What percent of convicted felons are repeat offenders?

Property offenders were the most likely to be rearrested, with *82.1 percent* of released property offenders arrested for a new crime compared with *76.9 percent* of drug offenders, *73.6 percent* of public order offenders and *71.3 percent* of violent offenders.
Source The National Institute of Justice http://www.nij.gov/Pages/welcome.aspx


----------



## SafeT (Nov 23, 2015)




----------



## SafeT (Nov 23, 2015)




----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

I honor of the lovely Lyft rate cuts today, Drink up suckers, you're gonna need it!


----------



## howo3579 (Dec 8, 2015)




----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)




----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)




----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## LMeyers (Sep 16, 2015)




----------



## LMeyers (Sep 16, 2015)




----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)




----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## CIncinnatiDriver (Dec 17, 2015)

Please, please, please make this a sticky


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## Superunknown (Nov 15, 2014)

via Imgflip Meme Maker


----------



## Superunknown (Nov 15, 2014)

via Imgflip Meme Maker


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)




----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)




----------



## Superunknown (Nov 15, 2014)




----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## Superunknown (Nov 15, 2014)




----------



## Superunknown (Nov 15, 2014)

The reality of Uber's new rates:


----------



## Superunknown (Nov 15, 2014)

Inspired by an anecdote I read from another thread:


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

This deserve a bump, I need to make some new ones!


----------

